# Great dog t-shirt site!



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi guys, i don't know if this site was mentioned before but here it is:

http://www.igloodesigns.co.uk/

Some really cool tees in there! 8) [/url]


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwww they are cute!!! lving the i love my mom 1


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

aww they're cute! and based in the UK for once! will have to get ordering when my chi comes home!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are very cute!


----------

